# Says flash drive full, but is not



## boem25 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi. I have 325mb free on a usb2.0 flash drive. When I try to copy files, it says it's full.

I recently deleted files. Can it be that it didn't release the space?

thaniks


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Did you empty the Recycle Bin after deleting the files on the flash?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If that doesn't work then copy off the data that you need to keep and then reformat the drive.


----------



## Dreusx (Jul 25, 2006)

go to my computer and right click your usb device and see what space it has left by clicking on properties, just as you would for your hard drive.
If it reads as full then the connection between your usb device and the computer you used when deleting those files were interrupted while deleting.
maybe giving you a weird reading on how much space is left.


----------



## boem25 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi.,, It says I have 350mb free, but still can't copy.

I am going to reformat, but am interested in the comment about emptying the recycle bin
after deleting. Is there a hidden recycle bin on a usb flash drive somewhere? Just curious.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

It's not on the flash drive, it would be on the desktop of the pc you used to delete the files . . they are not really erased until the Recycle Bin is emptied


----------



## Dreusx (Jul 25, 2006)

simpswr said:


> It's not on the flash drive, it would be on the desktop of the pc you used to delete the files . . they are not really erased until the Recycle Bin is emptied


It does not matter whether or not you EMPTY THE RECYCLE BIN OR NOT....
the whole purpose of the flash drive units are to have them not managed by ANY DESKTOP LAPTOP OR OTHERWISE as a storage device....."if that were true"....then it would be the same for CD's, Floppys, and network storage devices too......

once the files are off of the flash drive then they are off.....it does'nt matter where in the world they went....they are off the flash unit and thats all that matters here

Sir can you copy things off of the flash drive?
Or is it just pasting things into the flash drive...?
If you right click the removable disk in my computer and go to properties is there a locking option or a write protection feature?

Now I know that it is not possible to have a full flash drive of hidden files/folders but why dont you check.

Let me know.:up:


----------



## boem25 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi. There's no locking or security feature that I can see.

Yes, I can copy off the flash drive. And if I delete a file, I can copy one back on. But only one, until I delete again. 

Props says I have 350mg free (out of 500).

I decided just to reformat and erase everything. That seems to have worked ok.

I've never had trouble with a flash drive before, so this is new to me. 

I've decided to chalk it up to gremlins.  Thanks for your support.


----------

